# Hopefully not poa triv



## MrKip (Oct 1, 2021)

How's it going? Located in NJ
It's been heavy rain and haven't had a chance for a cut and noticed the following growing taller/faster than the rest of the lawn

Any idea what it is? TIA


----------



## Schreibdave (Aug 15, 2020)

Not triv. But looks like something Tenacity would kill.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

Could be annual ryegrass.


----------



## MrKip (Oct 1, 2021)

@Schreibdave 
@2L8

Thanks
Definitely a sense of relief


----------

